# Ipad Mini 2 comme téléphone principal



## doupold (17 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

Je compte faire l'acquisition de l'iPad Mini 2 en remplacement de mon téléphone, au vu de mon utilisation: lecture (bandes dessinées, fichiers pdf) avec annotation, internet, films, applications (MacG Mobile, VDM, Le monde, Rue89, etc). J'appelle très peu, et surtout vers l'étranger. J'envoie également peu de SMS, j'utilise surtout viber, whatsapp, skype et yahoo messenger.

Je compte donc utiliser ces applications, avec en appui Mobile VOIP (crédit de communication pour les appels sur les mobiles en France et à l'étranger, donnant droit à des appels gratuits sur les fixes en France, en Europe et aux Etats-Unis/Canada).

Je suis chez free, qui n'a pas le dual sim. En plus de l'iPad mini 2 (avec une carte sim à 15 de free afin d'avoir accès à internet) je prendrais un téléphone basique (genre Nokia 101: il peut tenir la charge une semaine! par ailleurs, il ne coûte que 29 sans abonnement) et une autre carte sim de 2 pour rester joignable.

Une personne a-t-elle une telle utilisation de son iPad mini? Si oui, quelle est son expérience? Quelles aplications sont utilisées dans cette optique?

Merci d'avance pour vos retours!


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (19 Août 2013)

C'est une bonne idée même si elle peut paraître farfelue de prime abord.
J'habite en Malaisie et j'utilise Skype très régulièrement. C'est excellent et gratuit. Il suffit d'avoir du wifi. Mais tu peux aussi acheter du crédit chez Skype (ce qui permet d'appeler de ton iPad à un téléphone) et les prix sont vraiment très bas.
Whatsapp par contre ne fonctionne pas sur l'iPad (à moins que je dise une connerie)
Mais tu as les iMessage et Facetime si tes correspondants sont sous iOS.
En effet; Whatsapp cannibaliserait les app Apple ci dessus.


----------



## sebas_ (21 Août 2013)

je confirme, Whatsapp ne fonctionne pas sur iPad non JB 
Je viens de passer 2 mois sans celulaire, avec juste l'iPad WiFi. Ca fait du bien de retrouver un devise "pockatable" comme disait feu Steve.
Par contre, le tel ne me sert qu'en deplacement, a la maison ou en voyage, je ne me sert que de l'iPad mini. L'ecran est bien trop petit sur iPhone4


----------



## doupold (7 Septembre 2013)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> C'est une bonne idée même si elle peut paraître farfelue de prime abord.
> J'habite en Malaisie et j'utilise Skype très régulièrement. C'est excellent et gratuit. Il suffit d'avoir du wifi. Mais tu peux aussi acheter du crédit chez Skype (ce qui permet d'appeler de ton iPad à un téléphone) et les prix sont vraiment très bas.
> Whatsapp par contre ne fonctionne pas sur l'iPad (à moins que je dise une connerie)
> Mais tu as les iMessage et Facetime si tes correspondants sont sous iOS.
> En effet; Whatsapp cannibaliserait les app Apple ci dessus.



Je doute que ce soit un problème de cannibalisation qui pourrait pousser Apple à ne pas le permettre. A mon avis, les développeurs de whatsapp ne le permettent tout simplement pas  parce qu'il faut absolument un numéro de téléphone pour activer le logiciel (quoique, les iPad 3G avec une carte sim ont "virtuellement" un numéro de téléphone.

Par ailleurs viber est utilisable sur iPad, je crois (comme sur PC d'ailleurs). Peut-être faudrait-il écrire aux développeurs de Whatsapp pour leur demander d'en faire une priorité?


----------

